# can anyone ID these beans?



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

given to me by the petshop.Someone ordered them and never collected.He can't remember what they are.I want to know if they are safe for the mice and if not for them for the large water birds ,corvids and squirrels at the park.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

mung beans and are safe for mice, used them for mine at times years ago, also soaked and allowed to sprout is another way of feeding them.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:thx


----------

